# علامات الترقيم ومكانها المناسب , منقول للفائدة



## إسلام علي (3 يوليو 2009)

بســم الله الـرحمــن الرحيــم
السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،

 



☼ علامات الترقيم ☼ 


​ إخوة الإيمان

​ ​ كم منا يحتار لقلة خبرته كيف ينسق موضوعه؛​ ​  بإضافة النقط ... والفواصل ،،،أو علامات التعجب!

 وغير ذلك من علامات الترقيم
​ 
​ ولهذا أضع بين أيديكم هذا الموضوع ، 

وفيه شرح مبسط ، للمكان المناسب لكل علامة. 
​ 
​ علنا نستفيد منه جميعا بإذن الله.
​  
1- النقطة (.)

توضع بعد الجملة كاملة المعنى: لكل مقال عنوان.

2- الفاصلة (،)

توضع بين الجمل التي يتألف منها كلام مفيد:

 الكاتب الجيد يضع خطة لموضوعه، ويقرأ عنه في مصادر مختلفة. كما تكتب بين أقسام الشيء: عناصر الموضوع هي: المقدمة، والمتن، والخاتمة.

3- الفاصلة المنقوطة (؛)

توضع لتدل على ارتباط الجملة التي بعدها بالجملة التي قبلها:

 لا يهمني كم العمل الذي أنجزته ؛ بل يهمني حجم العمل ونوعه معًا.

 وتوضع بين كل جملتين تكون إحداهما سببًا للأخرى:

 كتابتك جيدة ؛ فقد التزمت بقواعد النحو والإملاء.



4- النقطتان ( : )

 

توضعان بين المجمل وتفاصيله أو أقسامه: 


يتكون التعليم قبل الجامعي من ثلاث مراحل: الابتدائي والمتوسط (الإعدادي) والثانوي. 


كما توضع بعد القول. قلت له: اذهب إلى المكتبة، وراجع الفهرس.

5- علامة الاستفهام (؟)

توضع بعد الجمل الاستفهامية: كم عمر أخيك؟ متى يزورنا؟

6- علامة التعجب (!)

توضع بعد الجمل التي تعبر عن الفرح أو الحزن أو التعجب أو الدهشة: 


ما أجمل لقاء الأصدقاء! وما أبشع جريمة قتل الناس!

7- علامة التنصيص (« »)

توضع لتدل على كلام اقتبس بنصه:

 قال عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه «البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر».

8- القوسان ( )

يوضعان للدلالة على عبارة تفصيلية:

 التواصل اللفظي (الشفوي والكتابي) من أهم خصائص الإنسان.

9- الشرطة (-)

توضع بعد الأرقام: علامات الترقيم المذكورة في الموسوعة العربية العالمية اثنتا عشرة:

 1- النقطة 2- الفاصلة 3- الفاصلة المنقوطة وهكذا. 


كما توضع بين ركني الجملة إذا طال الركن الأول: 


إن الكاتب الذي يؤمن بأهمية التواصل في حياة البشر- يجب أن يكون أمينًا في عرض المعلومات.

10- الشرطتان (- -)

توضعان للدلالة على أن الجملة التي بينهما معترضة: 


علينا- نحن العرب- أن نقوم بجهود مشتركة في كل مجالات الحياة.

11- ثلاث نقاط (...)

توضع للدلالة على أن في الكلام جزءًا محذوفًا لأنه سبقت الإشارة إليه، 


أو لأنه غير مهم في سياق ما يكتب عنه، أو لأن القارئ يدركه بالبداهة.

12- المعقوفان ( [ ] )

ويشيران إلى أن ما بينهما إضافة من عند الكاتب إلى نص مقتبس حرفيًا، 


أو للدلالة على وجود خطأ ما فيما وضع بينهما


أتمنى الإستفادة للجميع 


وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى
​


----------

